

Doing more with less: Apple's most controversial app to date - iMovie '08 - nickb
http://no1s.wordpress.com/2007/08/24/doing-more-with-less/

======
inklesspen
It's either love it (because it lets you get things done easily and quickly)
or hate it (because you were good at iMovie '06). But the goal for iMovie '08
was to be able to make a movie in a half hour with no experience. And I think
they've met that goal.

------
corentin
Except that, apparently, in the case of Movie 2008 it's doing less with less.

